# Some pics I took today ...



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

​ 














"I know there's a guinea pig in there"​


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

What type of rat is the one with the carrot? It's so stinking cute!!!


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

zurfaces said:


> What type of rat is the one with the carrot? It's so stinking cute!!!


Actually she is eating a yogie treat ( does look like a carrot ! ).
She's a young hairless.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

But she has a little hair? Sorry I don't know much about hairless rats or rat breeds in general.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks like a Double Rex...they have some hair/patches of hair.Very cute & love the name, Pixie


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

Eden:
I don't even know what a double rex is LoL !! So please explain.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Double Rex have some hair whereas Hairless have no hair whatsoever & I believe a true Hairless is even missing whiskers.I have one of each...my Double Rex looks hairless but he is covered in a fine layer of hair & feels bristley, my Hairless has no hair, he hardly has whiskers.I'm sure there's a more technical, genetic way of explaining the difference & someone may chime in...but that's what I've heard & been told.


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

thanks...
Please anyone chime in ha-ha. 
I am sure by the time it's all said & done, I will know a lot more abt the diff kinds. 
For now I just adopted 2 that appealed to me. I knew Possum was a dumbo & pretty much assumed Pixie was a hairless, but did not know there were specifics about them. She does have some very fine dark hair & curly whiskers.

Back "in the day" when I was abt 14 and had my first rat, there was pretty much only the black hoodies & albinos to choose from...no naked or wavy haired rats LoL ~


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Haha yeh, learning their 'breeds' is fun & interesting, but no matter what you love your rattie for their character & personality & how they appeal to you


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

Yup Pixie is a double rex, she will probably go through shedding phases. If she has a fine coat of hair she might eventually shed that and be hairless for a little while or just have a face mask of hair or random patches. True 'hairless' are completely naked right down to there toes and have no whiskers *but* if you are talking to 'normal' people who don't own rats or have never owned rats I would just call her a hairless rat to stem any confusion lol


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

thanks HelloClaire...nah, I think I would like to confuse them, LoL !!!
Maybe it will make them think more about rats;D

Actually I Googled some pics of D Rex & some of them can get kinda _interesting_ looking..for lack of better words.
Some look like they have mange...but of course in a cute way. I am guessing in her gene pool is a hairless & a rex?


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm never really sure how they come about, I've never really looked into genetics outside 11th grade biology lol but my double rex Bifur has an....interesting....look to him....aka he is one ugly bub haha and when I got him he was covered in fur! Then BAM Someone wacked him with an ugly stick XD don't get me wrong I love him but he is one ugly boy.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

HelloClarice said:


> I'm never really sure how they come about, I've never really looked into genetics outside 11th grade biology lol but my double rex Bifur has an....interesting....look to him....aka he is one ugly bub haha and when I got him he was covered in fur! Then BAM Someone wacked him with an ugly stick XD don't get me wrong I love him but he is one ugly boy.



I think they're cute in an ugly way. I want one. LOL After I saw pussums rat I found me a breeder about 3 hours away that has a litter about to be born that might have a double.  Me want ugly rat don't know if I'll get one though. I want to only adopt from rescues but then you don't know where they came from and they might have a lot of behavior issues. My girls both had behavior issues and goodness it was so hard to get them to be loveable. They didn't bite but they were super scared.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I think I actually got a pretty DR coz my boys hair is all even, he doesn't really have patches...he just feels funny, the hair is almost kind of wirey lol. He did shed a lot of his hair tho, he was so soft & fuzzy when he was a baby.I would love a DR with the funky patches, I think is adorable...in an ugly kind of way LOL!I think there created from crossing a Hairless with a Rex rat?? That's just a wild guess hahaha.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Is Possum a Berkie? I love, love, love them...and they're nearly impossible to get here. If I ever find one, my husband is just going to have to deal with a third rat.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Eden10 said:


> I think I actually got a pretty DR coz my boys hair is all even, he doesn't really have patches...he just feels funny, the hair is almost kind of wirey lol. He did shed a lot of his hair tho, he was so soft & fuzzy when he was a baby.I would love a DR with the funky patches, I think is adorable...in an ugly kind of way LOL!I think there created from crossing a Hairless with a Rex rat?? That's just a wild guess hahaha.


Actually the double rexes are called double rex because they are what happen when you breed two rex rats together. That's why most rex breeders breed their rexes with non-rexes and get a mixed litter because otherwise they have pretty much no hair at all. XD 
In any event, I find them cute. They are ugly, but in the cutest possible way. kind of like a pug.


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

HelloClarice said:


> I'm never really sure how they come about, I've never really looked into genetics outside 11th grade biology lol but my double rex Bifur has an....interesting....look to him....aka he is one ugly bub haha and when I got him he was covered in fur! Then BAM Someone wacked him with an ugly stick XD don't get me wrong I love him but he is one ugly boy.


Please post me a pic of the "ugly" cute dude !!!


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

JLSaufl said:


> Is Possum a Berkie? I love, love, love them...and they're nearly impossible to get here. If I ever find one, my husband is just going to have to deal with a third rat.


yea.. the hubbies can be a pain sometimes
Here is a pic of Possum...I have no clue what he is, other than a big dopey lovable guy.
He was in with some hooded rats is all I know & I thought he looked different.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh thanks haha makes sense! That explains their curly wurly whiskers ;D 
I also LOVE black berks...I want to get one so bad! They remind me of little black bears lmao!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I love double Rex rats!!!! Especially the really patchy, crazy looking onesssss!!! I wannnttt!!! My family will kill me if I get another rat, which is funny considering they are about 550 km away... I thoroughly intend to adopt another rattie though the humane society is Lansing just got 57 of them!!! 

.. My pair needs to become a trio! I'm determined... If its a black eyed white, or double Rex, all the better..... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Eden10 said:


> Oh thanks haha makes sense! That explains their curly wurly whiskers ;D
> I also LOVE black berks...I want to get one so bad! They remind me of little black bears lmao!


Me too, they're so stinking cute with their little white paws. I refuse to check feeder bins because I know there will be a cute pregnant female Berkie and it will be impossible to say no.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Possum Rat said:


> yea.. the hubbies can be a pain sometimes
> Here is a pic of Possum...I have no clue what he is, other than a big dopey lovable guy.
> He was in with some hooded rats is all I know & I thought he looked different.
> 
> View attachment 12819


Possum appears to be an overmarked black Berkshire.






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

Here is Bifur my beauty queen....I mean King hahaha


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I thought Possum was a variegrated.


----------

